# TTS PCP DEAL



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

Always nice to hear if your getting a good deal or if better exists...

TTs Coupe Black Edition (tech)
S-Tronic
Ibis White
Express Red - nappa leather
Extended leather pack
20" 5V spoke alloys 
Red calipers
Deluxe auto air con
Tech pack
Phone box

£4500 down £458.90 over 4 years with 10k miles per year.

Anyone similar with better terms??


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Brokers quoting circa £7k discount on that spec car. Whch will be a mix of deposit contribution from AFS and dealer discount.

So with your £4k deposit added in over the 4yr term specified, you should aiming for a maximum of £400pcm. So you've still got a little bit to go IMO. On 4yr terms every £1k in/out of the deal will equate in circa £25 off/on the cost per month. So by my estimations there's another couple of k discount available in that deal.


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> Brokers quoting circa £7k discount on that spec car. Whch will be a mix of deposit contribution from AFS and dealer discount.
> 
> So with your £4k deposit added in over the 4yr term specified, you should aiming for a maximum of £400pcm. So you've still got a little bit to go IMO. On 4yr terms every £1k in/out of the deal will equate in circa £25 off/on the cost per month. So by my estimations there's another couple of k discount available in that deal.


Top Man KMP - I'll keep poking!


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I managed to get £4500 deposit and £360 a month. Doesn't really matter to me though as I'll be paying it off as a week after I've collected it.


----------



## The Architect (Sep 30, 2017)

Wow !!! That's an amazing deal.
Based on the spec above with a 3K deposit what would be the best deal I could expect.
48 Months
13 K Miles
I did get an offer of £475 per month, but trying to reach £430 per month. Is that unrealistic.

Thanks


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Is it? Until you see the spec, mileage and GFV that doesn't really say much.

I got close to 20 percent off my car last x-mas which is specced to £47-48k ish. I put in 4K and my monthly's are 400 over the 4 years at 10k p.a.

As KMPowell stated there is more to be had on your spec and imo you will be doing well to get it to the £400 a month


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

I achieved 21% discount (Give or take 1%)
5K deposit and £340 a month.... That was for a TTS and was cheaper than a standard TT PCP.


----------



## MartynWhiteley (Sep 30, 2006)

21% is very good indeed.

I see DtheD are quoting that level of discount on a base 1.8TT at the moment, but just under 18% on the TTS.

Does anyone know why there is a glitch on the configurator at the moment on the TTS, regarding the Comfort and Sound Pack? It makes me wonder if this is going to become standard (or part of it) on MY2018 TTS's.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Got well over 7k off mine via Car Wow based on the otr price (around 1st July) . Paying £250 a month over 3 years and keeping options open this time round rather than paying it all off straight after via personal loan.


----------



## MartynWhiteley (Sep 30, 2006)

Just over £7K was the best I was offered via CarWow (16%)

Interestingly, when I sought offers from CarWow back in June, I was getting offers closer to 18% discount, and this was better than DtD at that time. However this week DtD are offering the best deals I can find.


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

thanks for the feedback - I think taking the extras into account my deal seems good enough when compared. tank of fuel and a cherish transfer included and guy has said that if the dealers can offer more come jan 1st 1/4 18 he'll recalculate for me giving me the extra. Cant be bad to that i guess.

If i was to get another £2k off as per KM P mentioned above i would be close to £10k discount on the RRP including options. works out about just over 20%??


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

T7 Doc said:


> thanks for the feedback - I think taking the extras into account my deal seems good enough when compared. tank of fuel and a cherish transfer included and guy has said that if the dealers can offer more come jan 1st 1/4 18 he'll recalculate for me giving me the extra. Cant be bad to that i guess.
> 
> If i was to get another £2k off as per KM P mentioned above i would be close to £10k discount on the RRP including options. works out about just over 20%??


No Doc, I was suggesting that you are currently only being offered £5k discount in total, and that I think there's another £2k discount available to bring you up to the same level as the broker discounts.


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

Just a thought but am I right to think if you are not going to give the car back and walk away that the PCP mileage is irrelevant? That is to say if you trade in against another car or decide to pay off the balance after 3 or 4 years then the mileage stated against the PCP agreement is not a factor. In which case isn't it a wise move to take the PCP on the lowest possible mileage of 5000?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

It is a factor but they will not penalize you by applying the excess mileage charge


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

jonstatt said:


> Just a thought but am I right to think if you are not going to give the car back and walk away that the PCP mileage is irrelevant? That is to say if you trade in against another car or decide to pay off the balance after 3 or 4 years then the mileage stated against the PCP agreement is not a factor. In which case isn't it a wise move to take the PCP on the lowest possible mileage of 5000?


Actually I think it works the other way round. Your PCP payments are made up of two parts - the depreciation in value and the GRV. You are paying off the depreciation so you only pay interest on a decreasing amount. Whereas the GRV this is a fixed amount for the term of the contract and you are paying interest on that full amount for the length of the PCP.
Therefore you should go for the highest possible annual mileage to reduce the size of the GRV. But there's only a few hundred quid in it.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

On a PCP you pay interest on the revolving amount per month and also the interest on the static GFV at the end.

If you exceed the agreed milage you will pay a cost per mile at the end of the agreement, usually between 6-12p+VAT per mile.


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

kmpowell said:


> On a PCP you pay interest on the revolving amount per month and also the interest on the static GFV at the end.
> 
> If you exceed the agreed milage you will pay a cost per mile at the end of the agreement, usually between 6-12p+VAT per mile.


You only pay the cost per mile if you are giving the car back. You don't pay this if you trade the car in , buy it outright or sell it privately


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jonstatt said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > On a PCP you pay interest on the revolving amount per month and also the interest on the static GFV at the end.
> ...


I know, that's why I wrote "at the end of the agreement". If you VT the mileage charge doesn't count, but the mileage on the car will be taken into consideration in any trade value given if it's hugely over/under. We're only talking hundreds here, not thousands, unless the mileage is ridiculously over.


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> T7 Doc said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the feedback - I think taking the extras into account my deal seems good enough when compared. tank of fuel and a cherish transfer included and guy has said that if the dealers can offer more come jan 1st 1/4 18 he'll recalculate for me giving me the extra. Cant be bad to that i guess.
> ...


I get you now! Sorry - Ive been pickling the heads of Audi and myself im starting to get confused. Im throwing in £4.5 so yes you are absolutely right there is more to come. I'll let you know! Cant wait to get back in a TTS so guess I was getting all excited


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

T7 Doc said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > T7 Doc said:
> ...


So Car is £46,885 at full price

Audi are offering it for £44,300

Less £4500 from me

Less £4500 Dep Cont

So they are at £7085 - Drive the deal are £8136 off the price so we are about £1k out

I may chance my arm and add in glacier white instead of ibis and be a happy man child


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

I'd stick with Ibis and either save the money or get another option instead, like reverse camera. IMO Ibis is a much nicer, brighter white than Glacier.


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

debonair said:


> I'd stick with Ibis and either save the money or get another option instead, like reverse camera. IMO Ibis is a much nicer, brighter white than Glacier.


Funny. When I saw the two together, glacier was the whiter of the two.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Doc - Just run the numbers for you on your exact spec:

Audi TTS Coupé Black Edition 2.0 TFSI quattro 310 PS S tronic: £42,735.00 GBP
Exterior/Interior: £0.00 GBP
Options: £2,965.00 GBP
Total before discount: £45,700 GBP

Dealer contribution: -£2,585.00 GBP
Deposit contribution: -£4,500.00 GBP
Total contribution("Discount"): -£7,085.00 GBP - 15.5%
Total after discount: £38,615.00 GBP

On the road costs: £1,185.00 GBP
Total OTR: £39,800.00 GBP

Your deposit/cash: £4,500.00
Total credit: £35,300.00 GBP
over 48mths and 10k per annum
*= 47x £463.00 + 1x £20,097.25*
6% APR

*If you can get another £1k "discount" the numbers are:*
Total credit: £34,300.00 GBP
over 48mths and 10k per annum
*= 47x £439.13 + 1x £20,097.25*
6% APR

*If you can get another £2k "discount" the numbers are:*
Total credit: £33,300.00 GBP
over 48mths and 10k per annum
*= 47x £415.26 + 1x £20,097.25*
6% APR


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Another fan of Ibis white here...much cleaner and whiter than Glacier.
Really suits the TT.


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> Doc - Just run the numbers for you on your exact spec:
> 
> Audi TTS Coupé Black Edition 2.0 TFSI quattro 310 PS S tronic: £42,735.00 GBP
> Exterior/Interior: £0.00 GBP
> ...


Mush appreciated squire!! Thanks
B


----------



## denTTony (Jan 6, 2013)

interesting reading this thread. Visited local Audi dealer today to discuss new MK3 TT S-line on PCP. I had seen on audi.co.uk that there is a 'centre contribution' of £4500. when I mentioned this to the dealer, they said this is a combination made from Audi and the dealer .... in other words dont expect a dealer discount on top.

reading this thread I am seeing 4500 and 2500+ from the dealer,

1. is this typical or expected?

2. when mentioning dealers, are these Audi dealers or online brokers?

regards
mark.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

It is Audi dealers, the likes of orange wheels will put you in touch with their Audi dealer(s) that they use.

Try carwow and see if you can get any dealers close to you offering what the likes of orange wheels, drive the deal and broadspeed etc are offering.

You may find a TTS in in reach with better residuals etc


----------



## denTTony (Jan 6, 2013)

TerryCTR said:


> It is Audi dealers, the likes of orange wheels will put you in touch with their Audi dealer(s) that they use.
> 
> Try carwow and see if you can get any dealers close to you offering what the likes of orange wheels, drive the deal and broadspeed etc are offering.
> 
> You may find a TTS in in reach with better residuals etc


thanks, just looked on DTD web site, made an enquiry so I wait their response.

Local dealer is offering the 4500 PCP contribution plus 1000 discount which based on this thread doesnt sound great however they are offering (i think, need to look a bit more) a good px which balances out somewhat


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah it's the deposit and monthly at the end of the day that show a good deal or not!

Try Evans halshaw for selling the car, the website will give an instant valuation just to compare it with the past ex

I'd plug your spec in carwow too and see what deals come through - usually 5 offers


----------



## denTTony (Jan 6, 2013)

thanks, I have just registered on cowwow, Ill see what options/prices they come up with


----------



## DarrylW91 (Nov 8, 2017)

This is an interesting read.. I'm also looking to get a TTS.

My desired spec:

TTS Black Edition - Manual - £41,255.00
Ara Blue - £775.00
19" 5-twin-spoke alloys (free option)
Alcantara/Leather S Sport Seats (free option)
Technology Package - £1,495.00
Door mirrors folding / dimming / heated - £280.00
Deluxe air conditioning - £495.00
Advanced Key - £455.00
Smartphone Interface - £250

Total: £45,005.00
ROTR: £46,190.00

I've been in talks with Audi, and they've offered me the following deal:

£10,000.00 deposit
18,000 miles a year
GAP insurance & Alloy Wheel insurance included

Monthly - £400.07
Future Payment - £17,452

Does this sound like a good deal, or should I be pushing more?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

No particularly, £4K deposit should get you in the region of a 400 per month payment over 4 years at 10k p.a. with a final of approx 19.5k

So your additional miles has led them to drop the final payment to approx 17.5k for easiness sake meaning an additional £2k deposit required. Your £4K away from that currently.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

10k down and still £400 a month.
Better go back to the table with this deal.

You need to be beating off another 3k+


----------



## DarrylW91 (Nov 8, 2017)

I should add that this is just the first offer that the dealer sent me via email, and I haven't had the pleasure of sitting and arguing it out properly yet :lol:

My plan was to try and get down a bit closer to £350 pcm - is this roughly what I should be aiming for, or should I be going for lower?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

It's approx 24 for every £1k deposit you lay out.

At your 10k deposit I'd be expecting £305 a month and on a pcp it would be madnesss to lay out that £10k you will never get it back. The idea of pcp is put in a small deposit, afford the monthlies and be prepared to walk away with little or no equity at the end.


----------



## DarrylW91 (Nov 8, 2017)

OK I'll speak to the dealer and see what I can get him down to.

I'd preferably like to not put in £10k but didn't think it would be possible to get monthly payments reasonable without it. I suppose that's the problem with a 45k + car lol


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Never accept the first offer also GAP and other insurance products, you can buy them on-line. I believe they are not allowed to include these in finance now, so a chunk of your deposit will be paying for them.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Some info..

I have a TTS / Ara blue with some more extras.. S tronic etc..

5k deposit over 3 years is £350 a month


----------



## DarrylW91 (Nov 8, 2017)

jhoneyman said:


> Some info..
> 
> I have a TTS / Ara blue with some more extras.. S tronic etc..
> 
> 5k deposit over 3 years is £350 a month


Wow.. sounds like I'm really not getting a good deal. What mileage do you have on that though? - partly I think mine goes up due to mileage


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Like I said the extra mileage is costing you roughly £2k on the final payment meaning your deposit is £2k higher.

Comparing against jhomeyman he is

£5k deposit for £350 and you should be £7k for similar in that respect (ignoring your lighter spec)

It all comes back to you being about £4K away from the deals that are out there. Try orange wheels and drive the deal. Carwow will offer less but you may get a few closer dealers.


----------



## DarrylW91 (Nov 8, 2017)

It was carwow that lead me to this dealer (plus the fact I've bought from them before and they're not too far away from me)

I'll shop around a bit and see what other offers I can get

Whilst I'm at it, has anyone ever enquired about getting alloys on a black edition that aren't available through the website under the black edition spec? I'd love the 20" multi spoke alloys rather than any of the black edition choices if possible


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

The stronger deals are usually through orange wheels and drive the deal so give them a try as you will get an instant quote on the discounted price that you can compare with what you have now. Worth traveling to save £3-4K imo


----------



## wendigo (Oct 28, 2015)

TerryCTR said:


> It's approx 24 for every £1k deposit you lay out.
> 
> At your 10k deposit I'd be expecting £305 a month and on a pcp it would be madnesss to lay out that £10k you will never get it back. The idea of pcp is put in a small deposit, afford the monthlies and be prepared to walk away with little or no equity at the end.


Over a 4 year period the interest at 6.00 % per annum could be quite considerable and noticeable on the large amount on credit. If you have surplus cash to spare and you cannot get a better return on that sum invested elsewhere then it can pay to put down larger deposit because the interest you save will be quite large and will leave you some equity at the end of the term.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Your forgetting the fact you could in theory invest the money you don't put into the car and make bigger gains elsewhere. It's been done to death on multiple forums the way to go is small deposit usually no more than 10 percent of the value of the car


----------



## DarrylW91 (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm not 100% sure how the calculations work, but I've done the maths on the deal I was given:

I've tried to "reverse engineer" the costs to see what figure I arrive at.

Monthly £400.07 x 47 = £18,803.29
+ Deposit £10,000 = £28,803.29
+ Audi Contribution = £4,500
+ Final payment £17,452 = £51,755.29
- 6% interest = £48,649.97

The spec I configured had a ROTR of £46,190 so by my working out I'm actually being quoted over the price?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

ROTR is cash. It won't take into account interest.

You still have £3-4K to find elsewhere though so go get it :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

DarrylW91 said:


> I'm not 100% sure how the calculations work


This is the frightening thing for me. The number of people who sign up to PCP deals without knowing how they actually work.

APR = Annual Percentage Rate, Interest is calculated annually (but charged monthly). So, in yr1 you will get charged 6%, in yr2 you'll get charged 6%% on yr2 capital PLUS interest on yr1's total which includes the interest you paid in yr1, and so on. So to put it simply in yr2 yr3 and yr4 you are paying interest on the interest you've already paid in previous years. You also pay interest on your GFV in the same way.

It's not just a case of adding/subtracting 6% of a price. The math is complicated.


----------



## DarrylW91 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yeah when you put it like that it's a minefield.

I thought it was just 6% based on the original invoice value, so even in year 2/3/4 you're paying 6% of the total sum, not 6% of the remainder.

Shows what I know eh :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TerryCTR said:


> Your forgetting the fact you could in theory invest the money you don't put into the car and make bigger gains elsewhere. It's been done to death on multiple forums the way to go is small deposit usually no more than 10 percent of the value of the car


I agree with wendigo. Put some figures into the Audi finance calculator and your get -
With a £1000 deposit the Total amount payable = £35,363.
With £11,000 deposit the Total amount payable = £34,460 saving 900 quid.
Unless you can invest your money somewhere where you can get better than 6% APR over a 3 year period (highly unlikely or very high risk) then you are better off putting it towards your deposit.

You can also save money by upping your expected annual mileage as this reduces your GRV which is a fixed sum on which you are paying interest over the term of the PCP. It does increase your monthly payments but overall it costs you less.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Of course the reality is most will not invest, putting a higher amount in though I don't agree with. It's all very well saying it means more out the other end but I only agree with that if your going to clear the finance and sell the car privately.

It weakens your position if you trade as the stealer will state that they have given you a strong deposit so can't discount so well.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

ZephyR2 said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > Your forgetting the fact you could in theory invest the money you don't put into the car and make bigger gains elsewhere. It's been done to death on multiple forums the way to go is small deposit usually no more than 10 percent of the value of the car
> ...


I agree with this also. The sales staff tried VERY hard several times for me not to put in a large deposit, telling me that once you put it in, you can't get it back and all that but they soon shut up when I asked them where they thought I could put the money instead that would get me the equivalent 6% APR which I would be saving by putting in the cash.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Putting a larger deposit in lowers the monthly, it doesn't drop the GFV so your still not getting more equity out at the end. Ok you will have paid less interest over the term but is that really worth it.

I'd need to get my calculator out for that one but I guess I'd prefer to keep the money in the bank rather than ploughing it into a car that I never intend to keep longer than 2 years


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

TerryCTR said:


> Putting a larger deposit in lowers the monthly, it doesn't drop the GFV so your still not getting more equity out at the end. Ok you will have paid less interest over the term but is that really worth it.
> 
> I'd need to get my calculator out for that one but I guess I'd prefer to keep the money in the bank rather than ploughing it into a car that I never intend to keep longer than 2 years


I think the point being made is that whether you pay the money up front or on the monthlies you *will *be ploughing it in to the car. The advantage of doing it up front is that it saves you paying the interest on that amount at 6% annually. 
Not putting it in as deposit doesn't mean you don't pay it for the car, you just do it slowly over the deal period and pay interest on that amount too.
Of course if you only intend to keep the car for 2 of the deal years I guess the maths becomes more marginal.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

DarrylW91 said:


> Yeah when you put it like that it's a minefield.
> 
> I thought it was just 6% based on the original invoice value, so even in year 2/3/4 you're paying 6% of the total sum, not 6% of the remainder.
> 
> Shows what I know eh :lol:


You're not alone. Personally I think there should be a regulation where dealers legally have to explain all the mechanics. All they do is say "what's your target monty figure". That's a big con and people get stung thinking their monthly figure pays off the cars capital, when in reality it doesn't. This confusion is nothing new, here's an example from 2012 where somebody on a forum I used thought they would only pay £468 interest at £10 a month! The reality was they would be paying £3500 interest...










HTH, and if anybody has any PCP questions feel free to ask. to make an informed decision on whether a PCP deal is right for you, you need.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TerryCTR said:


> Putting a larger deposit in lowers the monthly, it doesn't drop the GFV so your still not getting more equity out at the end. Ok you will have paid less interest over the term but is that really worth it.


See my previous post where Audi's finance calculator shows that putting in an extra £10k deposit saves you £900 in interest over 3 years. Is is worth it? Well yes, I think most people would prefer to put £900 in their own pocket rather than that of a finance company.



TerryCTR said:


> I'd need to get my calculator out for that one but I guess I'd prefer to keep the money in the bank rather than ploughing it into a car that I never intend to keep longer than 2 years


If you think you might need to dip into that money over the period of the PCP then yes. But otherwise why keep it in a bank paying you 1% while you are paying the finance company 6%. It doesn't make sense. 
Unless you work for a finance company.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Personally I usually get a good discount and take the pcp over 4 years.

My last 3 cars have went 1 yr , 1 yr and 7 months before getting shot. I've always managed to clear the balance with the value of the car so I'd rather I made the dealer work harder to shift any negative equity than me hand it to them upfront


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

TerryCTR said:


> Personally I usually get a good discount and take the pcp over 4 years.
> 
> My last 3 cars have went 1 yr , 1 yr and 7 months before getting shot. I've always managed to clear the balance with the value of the car so I'd rather I made the dealer work harder to shift any negative equity than me hand it to them upfront


Interesting .. So even after such a short period you sold and it cleared the balance?
Perhaps I will look at this before the term is up and look at the RS option


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

jhoneyman said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I usually get a good discount and take the pcp over 4 years.
> ...


This was one of the reasons I am doing it as the face lift might come out next year. Plus I put in full 50% equity as someone said earlier the interest rates for savings are a complete waste of time right now. Guess this is why I am only paying £250 a month for a 3 year deal.


----------



## DarrylW91 (Nov 8, 2017)

Reading all of these makes me realise how bad my previous PCP deal was...

I was paying £490 per month for a TT s-line with a £5000 up front deposit.

Although that was because I traded a Fiesta ST in that I still had negative equity on, so at the time I kinda thought I had to take the hit.

Also as above, I'd love to go down the RS route, but I very much doubt that they'd come down to anywhere near what I could afford :lol:


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

jhoneyman said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I usually get a good discount and take the pcp over 4 years.
> ...


Yes that's right, right place right time for strong discounts and I do so little miles that they always manage to clear the balance in full.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice one - Mines is the same age as yours and @ 2k miles thus far.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

That's the sort of miles I punted the beemers at, actually a bit less on the M235

I'm at 3.5k on the TT and I had the finance cleared on that last week if I pulled the trigger on something else


----------

